# Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...​*
Als ich heute morgen wieder die neusten "Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse" eingetellt habe, fiel mir  - wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit - wieder einmal auf, wie viel Angler eigentlich für unsere Natur leisten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900

Im Gegensatz zu den klassischen "Naturschutzverbänden" allerdings für und nicht gegen die Menschen.

Während die meisten Naturschutzverbände die Menschen am liebsten komplett aus der Natur aussperren wollen, während immer mehr von Naturschützen betreute Gewässer verlanden und zu Insektenbiotopen verkommen - natürlich mit Betretungsverboten, angeln eh nicht - während allüberall von Naturschützern nicht nur das Angeln als solches am liebsten verboten werden würde, sondern auch immer mehr Betretungsverbote für alle Menschen gefordert werden, während dieser Zeit *machen Angler in ganz Deutschland konkret etwas FÜR die Natur und gleichzeitig FÜR Menschen:*
Überall den Müll einsammeln, welcher an den noch nicht von Naturschützern gesperrten Ufern und am Gewässerrand liegt.

Dabei darf man nicht verschweigen, dass selbstverständlich ein Teil dieses Mülls auch gerade von Anglern stammt. 

*Das große ABER:*
Der weit überwiegende Teiil ist schlichter Wohlstands- und "Party"müll...
Von entsrogten Badewannen, Batterien, Autotetilen, Fahrrädern bis hin zu wohl aus kriminiellen Vorgängen stammende Tresore oder Waffen..


*Fakt ist und bleibt:*
Die klassischen Naturschützer wollen den Menschen aus der Natur haben.

*Die Angler tun etwas für Menschen in der Natur..*

Sieht man eigentlich die klassischen Naturschützer auch beim Müllsammeln am Gewässer? Das dürfte wohl eher selten der Fall sein. Denn in ihrer kostbaren Zeit versuchen sie ja lieber entweder Spenden zu sammeln, um damit Werbekampagnen für weitere Spenden zu fahren. Oder sie machen ihre Lobbyarbeit, um noch mehr Menschen von noch mehr Gewässern und noch mehr Natur fernzuhalten..

Gut, das war mal wieder provokativ und verallgemeinernd...

Dabei rege ich mch weniger über die Naturschützer auf, man kennt diese und ihr Tun ja zu Genüge.

*Was mich viel mehr aufregt:
Unsere Anglerverbände!*
Viel zu oft wird den Naurschützern schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam bei Einschränkungen gegen Angler recht gegeben.

Nur, um den Status der Naturschützer auch für Angler in Anspruch nehmen zu können.

Gerade das Beispiel "müllsammeln am Gewässer" zeigt aber doch wieder eines deutlich:
*Wir Angler sind Naturschützer - nicht aus Ideologie, sondern schlicht weil wir es sein müssen.*

Weil wir gesunde und saubere Gewässer wollen. Und zwar gerade, weil wir sie nutzen, und nicht weil wir Menschen davon aussperren wollen.

Zwar wird von den Vereinen, welche ihre alljährlichen Müllsammelaktionen machen auch im Normalfall die örtliche Presse informiert.

Warum wuchern aber die Verbände (beide, VDSF wie DAV) nicht öffentlich und offensiv mit diesem Pfund, dass ihnen von ihren Vereinen ja schliesslich kostenlos frei Haus geliefert wird?

Warum gibt es nirgends (habe ich trotz intensiver Suche jedenfalls nicht gefunden) keine Gesamtstatistik, wie viel Müll die Angler bei ihren Aktionen jährlich sammeln?

Von Gewässern und in der Natur, wo Menschen noch willlkommen sind?

Als sowohl egoistischer Beitrag aus reinem Eigennutz wie aber auch für alle Menschen, die ja auch Natur und Ufer zur Erholung nutzen?

Warum wird das in der Diskussion mit Politikern ncht klar eingebracht?

Warum nicht mit Fakten untermauert??

Hätte man durch Umfragen bei den Vereinben eine zumindest abschätzbare Zahl an jährlich gesammeltem Müll, könnte man neben diesen Müllbergen auch die der Öffentlicheit dadurch gesparten Gelder mit anführen..

Und was machen unsere glorreichen Verbände daraus?

Richtig - es ist ein Trauerspiel...................


----------



## daci7 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Genau das!
Ich wurd am Sonntag am Wasser auch von ner Horde Kids überlaufen ... die Jugendgruppe vom Verein mit Jugendwart (schätze ich) die sauber gemacht haben. #6
Find ich klasse sowas! Besonders da am Schlachtensee aufgrund von 498534698 Spaziergängern täglich wirklich viel Müll anfliegt...


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Jenau, Schlachtensee... Da müsste man sich echt mal den ganzen Tag mit na Videocam in Busch hocken und aufnehmen wer da wirklich den Müll achtlos in die Gegend feuert.... Dat sind genau dort nämlich nich wie immer angenommen die Angler....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Find ich klasse sowas!


Natürlich ist das klasse! 
Besseren Naturschutz FÜR Menschen gibts doch nicht..

Und was machen unsere Verbände draus?

Es ist ne schlichte Schande...


----------



## Raubfischzahn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Hallo Thomas,

gut das du dieses Thema ansprichst. Ich hatte am Wochenende auch einen Arbeitseinsatz. Instandsetzung und kleinere Reperaturen wurden auf dem Vereinsgelände durchgeführt und um den See wurden teilweise das Unkraut und Müll beseitigt. 
Bei der Müllsuche, ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige Kollegen gar keinen Ehrgeiz hatten und wirklich nur den Müll auflasen, welcher direkt vor ihren Füßen lag. Das Ziel war es, die Zeit so einfach und arbeitsfrei zu überbrücken um sich dann das Geld (was man für einen Arbeitseinsatz bekommt) auszahlen zu lassen.
Also kann man ja annehmen, dass manche den Arbeitseinsatz nur absolvieren, des Geldes wegen und nicht wegen der Natur.
Mich würde mal interssieren, wie die Bereitschaft bei den Arbeitseinsätzen wäre, wenn kein Geld ausgezahlt werden würde, sondern alles auf freiwilliger Basis geschieht.

Ist es denn eigentlich die Regel, dass alle Angelvereine eine Aufwandsentschädigung beim Arbeitseinsatz zahlen oder gibt es auch Vereine die ihre Arbeitseinsätze auf freiwilliger Basis durchführen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Ist es denn eigentlich die Regel, dass alle Angelvereine eine Aufwandsentschädigung beim Arbeitseinsatz zahlen oder gibt es auch Vereine die ihre Arbeitseinsätze auf freiwilliger Basis durchführen?


Ich kenne das so, dass man eine Zahl an Arbeitsstunden zu leisten hat und die bezahlen muss, die man nicht anwesend ist..

In wie weit die Angler da engagiert sind, dürfte aber zuerstmal an der Vereinsführung liegen:
Es gibt ja viele gute Beispiele, wo das auch engagiert gemacht wird - es geht also..


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Moin

In einem meiner Vereine gibt es 4 bezahlte und ca 4-6 unbezahlte,die Zahl der anwesenden ist ungefähr gleich.Das nimmt sich nix,mal sind 2-3 mehr beim bezahlten oder andersrum,also es hält sich immer in Waage.

Hinzu kommen extra Std. für Lachsprogramm .........und vieles was nirgens erwähnt wird Kleinigkeiten etc.ohne Geld.

lg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Das ist ja letztlich auch egal, wie das die Vereine im Einzelnen machen.

Fakt ist, die Vereine machen hier konkreten Naturschuzt FÜR Menshen, ohne dass die Verbände daraus etwas machen und das Potential nutzen..


----------



## BountyHunter81 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Der verdam**** Müll ist mir auch ein echter Dorn im Auge. An zwei meiner Hausteiche nehme ich fast bei jedem Ansitz einen grossen Beutel Müll mit, muss die Entsorgung (bei uns pro Beutel 2€) zahlen und darf mir dann noch von Passanten anhören warum das ganze Zeug da rum liegt und wir Angler nichts dagegen tun (der Verein sammelt auch mehrmals im Jahr).
Und durch Beobachtungen über die Jahre weiss ich aber auch, dass es weniger die Angler sind die ihren Sch*** da abladen, sondern oft, aus trotz oder was weiss ich, gerade die, die's M*ul am weitesten aufreissen:r:r:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Richtig - und warum machen die Verbände nichts draus?
Warum wird nicht eruiert, wie viel Müll ihre Vereine jedes Jahr sammeln? Was das der Allgemeinheit an Kosten spart?

Und warum wird nicht offensiv auf diesen tollen Naturschutz FÜR Menschen hingewiesen und man rennt statt dessen immer wieder Verboten und Einschränkungen schon voraus?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ein Beispiel wie es auch Öffentlichwirksam gemacht werden kann sah man im letzten Jahr.

-> Klick

Auch wenn noch in den Kinderschuhen, da so zum ersten Mal groß aufgezogen, ist dies, neben den bereits auf Vereinsebene sehr gut organisierten Arbeitseinsätzen, ein guter Ansatz.
Vor allem eben auch wahrnehmbar für die Öffentlichkeit...
das trägt zu einem positiven Image der Anglerschaft bei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Super!
Guter Anfang!

Um wie viel besser wäre es aber, wenn die Verbände da mal Zahlen eruieren würden bei den Vereinen, um gegenüber der Politik mit belastbaren Fakten aufwarten zu können?
Wie viel da jedes Jahr gesammelt wird..

Sowas gehört in jedem Landesverband gemacht (gleich ob DAV oder VDSF), und dann müssen die Bundesverbände die Zahlen zusammennehmen und damit dann öffentlich bei Medien und Politik damit vorstellig werden..

DAS wäre einmal gute Verbandsarbeit FÜR Angler, Natur und Menschen...

DAS kann man auch ohne Fusion zusammen machen...

Darauf können wir wohl noch länger warten ;-(((


----------



## Frankenfischer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Also kann man ja annehmen, dass manche den Arbeitseinsatz nur absolvieren, des Geldes wegen und nicht wegen der Natur.
> Mich würde mal interssieren, wie die Bereitschaft bei den Arbeitseinsätzen wäre, wenn kein Geld ausgezahlt werden würde, sondern alles auf freiwilliger Basis geschieht.
> 
> Ist es denn eigentlich die Regel, dass alle Angelvereine eine Aufwandsentschädigung beim Arbeitseinsatz zahlen oder gibt es auch Vereine die ihre Arbeitseinsätze auf freiwilliger Basis durchführen?



Ich kann euch sagen, was dem Ottonormalangler bei uns die Natur bedeutet. Nämlich nichts. Hauptsache er kann für die Gebühr seiner Jahreskarte möglichst viele Fische fangen. Die Natur drumherum ist ihm sch......egal. Bevor wir die Arbeitsstundenpflicht eingeführt haben, waren immer die gleichen 10-20 Hansel beim Arbeitseinsatz (Umweltschutztag, Müllentsorgungsaktionen usw.). Das wurde erst schlagartig besser, als eine Arbeitsstundenpflicht eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Na und? Warum der einzelne den Müll letztlich sammelt ist vollkommen wurscht.

Fakt ist:
In vielen Angelvereinen wird es eben schlicht getan, warum auch immer...

Und damit konkret mehr für den  Naturschutz UND Menschen UND Angler geleistet, als es alle spendensammelnden Naturschutzvebände zusammen tun.

Und unsere Verbände machen nix draus..


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Thomas das liegt doch aber auch daran das wir Angler & Jäger ganz unten stehen in der Naturschutzpyramide.

Wir haben das zu akzeptieren was die über uns sagen.

Das beispiel mit Kuhwiesen Bauer Mähbalken..... der darf weiter Mähen.....aber kein Angler darf die Wiese betreten seltene Vögel die da brüten,Mähbalken Kühe....sind erlaubt Angler nicht.

Man kämpfte dagegen Jahrelang,fazit Nein bleibt so und fertig.

Das eigentliche Problem = Verbände schmücken sich mit Naturschutzverband,haben aber so gut wie nix zu melden nur der Name zählt um anerkennung zu haben die man aber gar nicht hat.

Das ganze System so wie es steht ist vorn Ar.....und gehört gründlich überhohlt.


lg#h


----------



## ivo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wie es auch Öffentlichwirksam gemacht werden kann sah man im letzten Jahr.
> 
> -> Klick
> 
> ...



Der Tag wird dieses Jahr Landesweit glaube am 15.10. durchgeführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Thomas das liegt doch aber auch daran das wir Angler & Jäger ganz unten stehen in der Naturschutzpyramide.
> 
> Wir haben das zu akzeptieren was die über uns sagen.


Haben wir das wirklich? Oder haben wir nur unfähige Verbände, die nicht mal in der Lage sind - wie hier beim Müllsammeln beschrieben - ganz einfache, klare Dinge öffentlichkeitswirksam in Politik und Medien zu bringen?

Unten bleibt man nur dann, wenn man nicht aufsteht....

Und genau hier könnten die Verbände (beide) auch ohne Fusion und wohl auch ohne inhaltlichen Streit zusammen etwas tun, *um wirklich ein absolut positives Bild der Arbeit der Angler FÜR Natur UND Menschen zu etablieren,* im Ggensatz zu den etablierten Schützern, die ja am liebsten Menschen aus der Natur fernhalten wollen..

Wenn aber unsere Verbände und Funktionäre nicht mal so einfach, lare und logische Dinge schaffen................................


----------



## Der-Graf (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Naja, "absolut positiv" wird das Bild des Anglers wohl niemals werden und das liegt primär daran, dass wir Lebewesen töten, auch wenn es nicht gleich das süße Bambi, sondern nur ein glibberiger Fisch ist... Aber ein paar kleine Kratzer unseres Images könnte man mit besserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sicher aufpolieren...


----------



## snorreausflake (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Bei uns wird das von allen örtlichen Verreinen veranstaltet und beschrenkt sich nicht nur auf Gewässer und nennt sich deshalb Markungs Putzete!
Unsere Jugend vom Verein hat zusätzlich noch ne Bachpatenschaft bei der einmal im Jahr viel Müll gesammelt wird (das ist aber auch das einzigste).
Beide Aktionen werden nachher immer im Amtsblatt (oft mit Bildern) veröffentlich, die Jugend hat es mit ihrer Bachpatenschaft 2010 oder 2009 sogar in die Zeitung geschafft und wurde als Belohnung nach Berlin eingeladen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Aber ein paar kleine Kratzer unseres Images könnte man mit besserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sicher aufpolieren...


Statt wieder im vorauseilenden Gehorsam weitere Einschränkungen zu akeptieren, nur damit man als Angler der noch bessere Schützer ist..

Ja, da hast Du sicher recht - Nur: Was machen unsere Verbände und Funktionäre????


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Natürlich dürfen wir uns wehren,aber da ist wieder das Problem mit alten Strukturen.

Klar können wir aus dem unteren Mauerwerk austreten und die ganze Pyramide bricht zusammen,nur die meisten gehen den weg der immer gegangen wurde das ist das Problem.

Und solange wir Angler mehr oder weniger geduldet sind haben die über uns das Ruder in der Hand.

Und warum auch immer sind Verbände Landesverbände Vereine....diesem Ruder hörig,vieleicht steckt ja mehr dahinter was wir alle garnicht wissen ausser ne Handvoll auserwählte,wer unsere Politik kennt weiß doch wie das was gedreht wird etc.

Aber solange ich Angel/Jage hat sich noch nicht einmal was für Angler getan wenn es um Naturschutzgebiete Wiesen...ging,immer nur das gegenteil Verbote Auflagen.....obwohl sich Vereine Landesverbände wehrten hieß es von diesen dann irgendwann wir können nix machen uns sind die Hände gebunden und müssen das von oben so hinnehmen.

Warum nur?????? das ist die große frage.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Warum nur?????? das ist die große frage.


Antwort:
Falsche Verbandspolitik, falsche Funktionäre bei uns Anglern - leider ganz einfach...


----------



## BountyHunter81 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



gründler schrieb:


> obwohl sich Vereine Landesverbände wehrten hieß es von diesen dann irgendwann wir können nix machen uns sind die Hände gebunden und müssen das von oben so hinnehmen.
> 
> Warum nur?????? das ist die große frage.
> 
> lg



Das ist die ideale Antwort, wenn man gar nicht handeln will

"WIR würden ja so gerne, aber DIE ANDEREN....."


----------



## zanderzone (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Bei uns im Verein gibt es einmal im Jahr die "Aktion saubere Landschaft"! 
Dort werden unsere umliegenden Seen von Müll befreit! Schade ist nur, dass sich nur ca. 30 Leute betätigen. Bei einem Verein mit über 2000 Mitgliedern ein Armutszeugnis, wie ich finde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Und? 
Egal wie viele:
Aber die TUN was!
Und unser Verbände sind zu dof, um das positiv für die Angler auszuschlachten...


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Das ist die ideale Antwort, wenn man gar nicht handeln will
> 
> "WIR würden ja so gerne, aber DIE ANDEREN....."


 
Diese Wiesen/Gebiete liegen gar nicht weit weg von dir sage nur Meerbach und co.

Mardorf hat sich gewehrt und was ist passiert...tut uns Leid Angler Verboten,aber Mähbalken Giftspritze und Kühe erlaubt.

Und die Herren die dahinter stecken kenne ich alle nur zu gut,das ist der Nachteil wenn man nen Amt hat was positives erreichen will für Angler,und andere stellen nur Steine auf.

Da vergeht irgendwann die Lust auf Positives Denken Handeln......

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ich sehe das in Teilbereichen etwas anders.

Es ist ganz selbstverständlich auch die Pflicht der Anglerschaft, sich in Sachen Naturschutz zu engagieren. Und ich sehe den Naturschutz als solches auch nicht unbedingt als Feind der Angler.

Die Problematik bei Differenzen liegt vielmehr daran, dass Entscheidungsträger, und hier in erster Linie die Politik, sich nur sehr vordergründig mit der Thematik beschäftigen.

Naturschutz = Gut
Naturnutz = Bedenklich

Mit dieser einfachen Rechnung werden oft Entscheidungen getroffen. 

Aufgabe der Angler ist es zu beweisen, dass Naturnutz untrennbar mit Naturschutz verbunden ist. Wir alle möchten schließlich an einem sauberen Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand angeln. 
Und wir Angler leisten dabei schon seit Jahrzehnten sehr wichtige und aufwändige Arbeit. Nicht nur beim Müll einsammeln, sondern in vielen Bereichen des Naturschutzes.

Unser Problem ist, dass dieses Potential zur Imagepflege von den Vereinen meist nur auf lokaler Ebene genutzt wird. Eine Ebene, die für übergeordnete Entscheidungen kaum Relevanz hat.

Schaut man sich nun die Verbände an, insbesondere hinsichtlich des immer wieder vorgekauten und das angeln sogar in den Hintergrund stellenden Gewichtung auf den Naturschutz, muss man schlicht und einfach feststellen, dass dort schlicht und einfach mit den falschen Pfunden und z.T. auch noch kontraproduktiv gewuchert wird. 

Erzähl den Leuten, dass man den gelbstreifigen Kleinflössling wieder angesiedelt hat. Toll. Kein Arxxx weiß, was ein gelbstreifiger Kleinflössling ist, kein Mensch wird sich morgen noch daran erinnern. Steht im Lokalblättchen, dass der Verein "Petri Heil Kleinwilmersdorf" 4 Kubikmeter Müll eingesammlt hat. Wen interessierts?? 

Die Verbände jedoch, deren Naturschutzengagement so toll vor sich hergetragen wird, brüsten sich damit, gegen das Aussterben des Aals zu sein. Auch ganz toll. Zur Kenntnis genommen, Vergessen. 
Was zum Teufel können wir direkt zum Aalschutz besteuern?
Richtig, nix außer Solidaritätsbekundungen und ein bisschen Augenwischerei. Rettet die Dorsche, Prima. Ja wie denn bitte??
Was können wir direkt an den Dorschbeständen beeinflussen? Richtig, auch nix.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass man sich da enthalten oder solche Themen einfach ignorieren sollte.

Es bedeutet schlicht und einfach, dass wir unsere Kernaufgaben in Sachen Naturschutz vollkommen unter den Teppich kehren. Das wir mit den Aktivitäten, die wir direkt und maßgeblich beeinflussen, überhaupt nicht werben. 

Thema verfehlt. Setzen 6.

Wie würde es wirken, wenn z.B. ein Landesverband mit seinen Vereinen eine gemeinsame Müllsammelaktion veranstaltet. Wenn dann alle Vereine sich mit dem gesammelten Müll vor dem Rathaus, besser noch der Landesregierung, einfinden und eine kleine Demo abhalten?

Mit ein paar fetten Plakaten:

" Das haben wir an einem Tag für unsere Gewässer getan. Was habt Ihr getan? Wer macht das, wenn ihr uns endgültig von den Gewässern vertrieben habt?" 

Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ähnliches könnte man mit vielen Projekten machen. Nicht nur lokal sondern übergreifend.

Statt dessen stellt man sich bei der grünen Woche hin und proklamiert Lippenbekenntnisse. 


Wirksame Aktionen können die Vereine kaum aus eigener Kraft medienwirksam und übergreifend organisieren. Da wäre in der Tat die Arbeit der Verbände auf überregionaler Ebene gefragt. Damit kann man hausieren gehen und damit kann man Politiker unter Druck setzen und, nicht zuletzt, auch Beifall bei den Naturschutzverbänden erzeugen. Zwangsweise, denn dagegenreden können die nicht. 

Aber nee, da engangiert man sich lieber darin, weitere Restriktionen gegen die Angler zu beschließen um sich damit bei Naturschützern Liebkind zu machen.

Und die lachen da nur drüber.


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

das   müllsammeln ist eine sache ,der inkompetente naturschutz
eine andere gewässer welche vor jahren den namen traumsee 
erhalten haben sind heute nur noch drecklöcher weil die angler 
dort keine rechte mehr haben.gewässer pflege wie im winter schilfschnitt um der verlandung entgegen zu wirken und die laichplätze zu erhalten wurde von der behörde nicht mehr
genehmigt,warum-----besser ich schreibe nicht weiter
bevor sich jemand beleidigt fühlt


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ich frage nun mal etwas ketzerisch...
Wer, der hier Schreibenden war denn das letzte Mal (letztes Jahr oder aktuell) in eine Müllsammelaktion involviert, hat mitgearbeitet, sich mit dem Umweltamt, Wasserbehörde, Flussmeisterei, Stadtverwaltung, Landratsamt etc.. um die Entsorgung gestritten und versucht so viel Mitglieder wie möglich zu mobilisieren ?

Das ist mir hier im Forum sehr oft zu hypotethisch...
Da wird um des Kaisers Bart diskutiert anstatt die richtigen Hebel zu drücken.. auch mal den eigenen Ar... heben
und anpacken.

Nix für Ungut.
Man kann über eine bessere, positivere Darstellung der Anglerschaft, über die Verbandsebene diskutieren.
Dies setzt für mich aber voraus, auch zu wissen wovon man spricht.

Mag sich nun den Schuh anziehen wer will.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ich.
Zweimal letztes Jahr..


----------



## BountyHunter81 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



gründler schrieb:


> Diese Wiesen/Gebiete liegen gar nicht weit weg von dir sage nur Meerbach und co.
> 
> Mardorf hat sich gewehrt und was ist passiert...tut uns Leid Angler Verboten,aber Mähbalken Giftspritze und Kühe erlaubt.


Ausnahmen bestätigen (in diesem Fall glücklicherweise) die Regel.


----------



## gründler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ich brauch keine Angst vorm Schuh haben.

Aber ich glaube das weiß Blauzahn auch,habe ich oft erwähnt was alles getan wird wurde.....

lg#h


----------



## BountyHunter81 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

@ Ralle24:
Stimme dir da zu. Hatte in meinem Vorstellungs-Threat schon mal angekratzt-wo ist der Natur geholfen, wenn ich zur Entnahme von Fischen gezwungen werde, die z.B. auf Grund ihrer Größe nicht mehr schmecken und dem Gewässer einen großen Laichlieferanten nehme, der im nächsten Frühjahr für jede Menge Nachwuchs sorgt und zu seiner eigenen Arterhaltung beiträgt (und zwar gesunden trotz/gerade wegen nicht verabreichten Medikamenten) und ebenfalls auch noch Futter für die Räuber zur Verfügung stellt.
Die Idee mit dem Rathaus,o.ä., find ich gut#6. Sollte man mal tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen.
@ Blauzahn:
Muss mich auch nicht verstecken. Hab letztes Jahr aus privater Tasche fast 100 Euronen für Müllentsorgung gelatzt.
Es sei dazu gesagt, dass mein letztes Angeljahr auch schon verletztungsbedingt beendet war. Hab auch noch ein paar wenige Angelkollegen, die ähnlich handeln.
Und hier darüber zu diskutieren ist wenigstens ein Anfang.
Aber mal Frage zurück: Was hast du getan?


----------



## raubangler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> gut das du dieses Thema ansprichst. Ich hatte am Wochenende auch einen Arbeitseinsatz. Instandsetzung und kleinere Reperaturen wurden auf dem Vereinsgelände durchgeführt und um den See wurden teilweise das Unkraut und Müll beseitigt.
> ....



Unkraut?
Die Sprache echter Naturschützer!
:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich frage nun mal etwas ketzerisch...
> Wer, der hier Schreibenden war denn das letzte Mal (letztes Jahr oder aktuell) in eine Müllsammelaktion involviert, hat mitgearbeitet, sich mit dem Umweltamt, Wasserbehörde, Flussmeisterei, Stadtverwaltung, Landratsamt etc.. um die Entsorgung gestritten und versucht so viel Mitglieder wie möglich zu mobilisieren ?
> 
> Das ist mir hier im Forum sehr oft zu hypotethisch...
> ...




Rene´, auch Du hast das Thema verfehlt.

Es geht nicht darum wer wieviel tut oder ob mehr getan werden könnte.
Es geht darum dass das was getan wird, allenfalls lokale Bedeutung hat.
Die Summe aller lokalen Bemühungen würde aber sicherlich ausreichen um den Bundestag im Müll versinken zu lassen.

Und den Nachweis darüber zu erbringen sollte Sache eines Verbandes sein, wenn er denn das Naturschutzargument für die Belange der Angelfischerei und die Imagepflege nutzen will.


----------



## Zoddl (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Ob Blauzahn das Thema verfehlt hat oder nicht, hängt von der Perspektive ab, aus der man es betrachtet!

Wenn ich im Rahmen eines Arbeitseinsatzes rund um nen Tümpel oder Fluss 2,3 oder 4 Säcke Müll zusammentrage, was hat das erst einmal für eine Aussage? Da lag Müll am Wasser... aber wems gehört, stand auf dem Müll nicht drauf. Dann kommt die Frage auf, welche Gruppe am häufigsten sich an/um Gewässer herumtreibt. Das wären dann wohl wir!
Klar stammt nicht jede Capri-Sonne Packung von uns. Auch nicht nen Teil vom anderen Müll. Aber in gesammelter Form vorm Rathaus, sieht man das nicht!

Und wer steht dann vorm Rathaus??? Das sind maximalst die 10-15 Hanseln, die sowie bei jedem Arbeitseinsatz dabei sind. Mich mal eingerechnet. 
Nun stell man sich mal vor, ein Verein macht eine Müllsammelaktion, trägt seine 3-4 Säcke Müll zum Rathaus und proklamiert das Ganze in die weite Welt. Von insgesamt vllt. 50-100 Vereinsmitgliedern stehen da 12 und berichten von "ihrem" Arbeitseinsatz. Wo war der Rest? Welches Interesse hat der Rest? Hat der Rest überhaupt Interesse? Und wieso findet sich selbst nach so ner Aktion noch Angeldreck???

Witzigerweise hat Thomas (höchstpersönlich?) das Beste Beispiel unter "Fundstücke aus Netz und..." geliefert! Hier stehts im zweiten Teil vom letzten Absatz des Artikels:
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ic/Bebraer-Teiche-fuer-Angler-tabu-2107300779

So etwas kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung und das als Negativ für Angler! Wir sind damals 1xMal pro Woche(!!!!) angerückt, um nen Schleusenbereich sauber zu halten. Es wurde kontrolliert, gepetzt, heimlich beobachtet ... nüschd hat geholfen. Heut dürfen wir dort schon lange nicht mehr angeln. 
Ein paar der Übeltäter hatten wir bereits aus dem Verein geworfen, anderen Platzverbote erteilt. Hat halt nix gebracht. Mit Angeln und Naturschutz hatte das definitiv nix zu tun, mit Naturnutz aber auf jedenfall....


Ich war heut mal an einem unserer Flüsschen "spähen", in dem im Februar das Hochwasser durchgerauscht ist. 
Prognose für den kommenden Arbeitseinsatz:
Mindestens 3 Transporterladungen Müll (von der Einwegflasche, Autoreifen, Maurerkübel ... bis zum Fahrrad ist alles dabei), 4 komplette Bäume im Wasser (+etliche Büsche und jede Menge Treibholz). Maximalst werden 15 Leute teilnehmen (ist halt Frühjahr, die meisten kommen erst im Herbst). Minimalst werden wir wieder zwei Tage damit brauchen + "kostenlosen Baggerfahrer". 
Machen wirs, ists okay. Machen wirs nicht, gibts wieder Mecker von den angrenzenden Grundstückbesitzern, weils aussieht wie bei Hempels unterm Ehebett oder das Ufer wiedermal weggebrochen ist. Aaaber für den Müll kann keener was... war ja Hochwasser! Hat auch niemals einer reingeschmissen! 
Also wem vorwerfen? Nem Bundestag? Huhh? Der ist im Moment mit Atomausstieg beschäftigt. Bis (illegale) Müllentsorgung aufm Plan steht, sehen wir noch ein paar Vollmonde!

Und seid ehrlich! Die wenigsten Vereinsmitglieder interessieren sich für die Strafkolonie "Müllberäumung". Da kriegt der bei uns ansässige NABU auch nie mehr als 15 Leute zusammen....

Im Endeffekt:
Wir sind nicht nur Angler, sondern gehören auch zu jenen Menschen, die wir kritisieren. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger und wenige überhaupt nicht...

Grüzze


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Im Endeffekt:
> Wir sind nicht nur Angler, sondern gehören auch zu jenen Menschen, die wir kritisieren. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger und wenige überhaupt nicht...


Stimmt durchaus.
Aber wie gesagt:
Wenn die Angler dann schon was machen, dann dürfen und sollen die das gefälligst von Verbandsseite her auch ausschlachten und nicht nur die Vereine das in der örtlichen Presse bringen.

Und es ist doch vollkommen wurscht, wie viele mitmachen, wenn man eiune sicherlich nicht kleine Müllmenge X, die übers Jahr von ALLEN  Vereinen ALLER Verbände in Deutschland gesammelt und entsorgt wurden.

Damit konkreten und praktischen Natzurschutz zu zeigen, statt wieder im vorauselenden Gehorsam weitere Verbote, Betretungsbeschränkungen etc. zu akzepterien..

Mann kann natürlich auch weitermachen wie bisher, und sich dann wundern, wieso immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen.....


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rene´, auch Du hast das Thema verfehlt.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum wer wieviel tut oder ob mehr getan werden könnte.
> Es geht darum dass das was getan wird, allenfalls lokale Bedeutung hat.
> ...



Aber Himmel Ar... und Zwirn...
genau diese Einstellung erlebe und höre ständig.

Paar Beispiele gefällig?

- Was können wir paar Hanseln schon ausrichten?
- Das muß von "Oben" organisiert werden!
- Das ist doch nicht unser Müll!

Möglicherweise reden/schreiben wir aneinander vorbei
und auch die im "Kleinen" stattfindenden Aktivitäten werden maximal in der unteren Umweltbehörde wahrgenommen und im Regionalteil der Lokalzeitung zwischen den Todesanzeigen und der Werbung für Rheumasalbe platziert.

Aber es wird etwas getan und da fängt Naturschutz eben an.
Was nützt z.B. unserem Pflegeabschnitt der Zwickauer Mulde unterhalb des Stadtgebietes von Zwickau, eine einmal jährlich angesetzte und medienwirksam propagierte Aktion, wenn durch mehrmalige Hochwasser im Jahr Mengen von Unrat am Ufer, wie auch in den Rieselstrecken liegenbeliben.

Da muß eben mehrfach beräumt werden da auch die Uferbereiche jenseits der Deiche und Dämme durch jugendliche Picknicker mit den üblichen Hinterlassenschaften verziert werden.

Derzeit plant unser Verband an mehreren Gewässern Schautafeln aufzustellen und es wird um Vorschläge gebeten, wo man diese "Massenwirksam" aufstellen könnte.
Ich sage Euch, das ist garnicht so einfach....
Da wo viele Leute vorbeikommen und dies lesen/sehen kommen aber auch die "Halbgewalkten" durch und da können wir fast jeden Montag mit der Reperaturkolonne ausrücken...

An den Ausführungen von Zoddl sehe ich, dass ich mit meiner Meinung und meinen Erfahrungen nicht allein bin.

Angenehmen Arbeitstag
wünscht
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

@ Blauzahn:
Wir reden hier wirklich von zwei verschiedenen Dingen:
Du beschreibst die Schwierigkeiten, die wir haben, sinnvolle Maßnahmen mit genügend Leuten vor Ort durchzuführen - dem stimme ich durchaus zu!! 

Das ist allüberall so und beileibe nicht nur bei den Anglern.

Auch, dass das durchsetzen in den Gliederungen vor Ort von besserer  Kommunikation nicht einfach ist. 

Nur, zu was haben wir denn Dachverbände, wenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind, Angler in der Öffentlichkeit und gegenüber Politik und Schützern in ihrem positiven Tun gut darzustellen? Ich brauche als Angler keinen Verband, der die schlechten Seiten der Angler (die es ohne Zweifel gibt) vor sich herträgt....

Ich dagegen sage:
*Es wird definitiv und nachweisbar schon viel Gutes von Anglern getan.*

Warum gehen die Dachverbände nicht her und machen mal was sinnvolles gemeinsam - Fusion hin oder?

Denn wenn Angler schon jedes Jahr Kubikmeterweise Müll sammeln (was an Hand der Zeitungsberichte von vor Ort ja nachweisbar ist), warum nutzen das unsere Verbände (beide) nicht dazu, gemeinsam das öffentlich auszuschlachten?


Wenn Verbände immer wieder in Abwehrhaltung kommen, weil Schützer immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen fordern, kann man entweder wie heutzutage versuchen, sich als Angler als noch besserer und "härterer" Schützer zu zeigen und solche Verbote und Einschränkungen schon im vorauseilenden Gehrssam gut heissen (siehe z. B. Baden-Württemberg, wo der Verband sogar Gutachten erstellen lässt, wie "schädlich" Angler für die Natur sind und deswegen weiterhin aufs Nachtangelverbot vesteht, obwohl die Regieung das schon mal abschaffen wollte)..

Oder man kann hergehen und darauf verweisen, was Angler heute schon alles positives tun, dazu die Zahlen eruieren (kann ja wohl kein Kunststück sein, dass man über die Landesverbände und in den Gliederungen die Zahl (ob  nun Kubikmeter oder Tonnen) an Müll herausfindet, die jährlich von Anglern gesammelt und entsorgt werden).

Und dann sowohl in Medien wie gegenüber Politik und Naturschützern klarstellen, dass Angler eben konkret etwas für die Natur tun und gleichzeitig für Menschen, ohne diese auszusperren von der Natur.

Wenn Verbände und Funktionäre angesichts der Lage der Angler in Deutschland nicht mal dazu in der Lage sind, ist es schlicht ein Trauerspiel...........

Mit den über 100.000 Euro, die z. B. auf der Grünen Woche in Berlin verballert wurden, hätte sich da sicherlich vieles machen und finanzieren lassen für so eine Medienkampagne um das Müllthema. 
Was für die Angler und deren Ansehen und Stand in der Öffentlichkeit sicherlich besser wäre, als wenn sich in Berlin auf einer Messe Funktionäre mit Politikern fotografieren lassen.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

PS:
Das soll einfach nur ein konstruktiver Vorschlag sein, da ja scheinbar unsere Funktionäre und Verbände nicht auf solche einfachen Ideen kommen............


----------



## BountyHunter81 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Es spielt auch eigentlich kaum eine Rolle von wem der Müll stammt. Sobald da eine Köderpackung liegt, ist alles in einem 50m Radius im öffentlichen Auge ohnehin Anglermüll. 
Aber auch erstmal egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass er weg muss und kein neuer entsteht!!! Dafür müssen unter anderem wir ALLE Mitmenschen weiter, oder überhaupt erstmal,auf dieses Thema aufmerksam machen.
Und klar, wenn vor irgendeinem Rathaus in Hintertupfingen 10-15 Hanseln stehen, kräht da kein Hahn nach. Aber genau hier wären die Verbände gefragt, dass vor 50, 100 oder noch mehr Rathäusern zeitgleich wer steht. Und zwar wieder und wieder und wieder. Unsere Gesellschaft im allgemeinen hat nun mal leider die Angewohnheit, sich nur sehr langsam auf neue Dinge einzulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



> Aber genau hier wären die Verbände gefragt, dass vor 50, 100 oder noch mehr Rathäusern zeitgleich wer steht. Und zwar wieder und wieder und wieder. Unsere Gesellschaft im allgemeinen hat nun mal leider die Angewohnheit, sich nur sehr langsam auf neue Dinge einzulassen.


Das wäre ja erst der zweite oder dritte Schritt.

Der erste Schritt:
Beide Bundesverbände sollten ihren Landesverbänden den Auftrag reteilen, dass die in ihren Vereinen ermitteln, welche sowieso schon Müllaktionen machen und wie viel Müll dise pro Jahr sammeln.

Da kommt mit Sicherheit eine erkleckliche Zahl zusammen.

Dann können die Verbände gemeinsam sagen:
Wir Angler schaffen jedes Jahr so und so viele Tonnen oder Kubikmeter Müll aus der Umwelt.

Damit machen wir konkret was für den Naturschutz UND für die Menschen.

Und zwar so, dass nicht Menschen aus der Natur ausgesperrt werden (sollen), sondern so, dass man weiterhin FÜR die Menschen den Zugang und das nutzen der Natur ermöglicht.

Weil das eben das reine eigennützige Interesse der Angler ist - und nicht idealistisches Dogma.

Weil eben gerade die Nutzer der Natur ein eigenständiges Interesse am Schutz der Natur haben - damit sie weiter genutzt werden kann.

Und dann kann man das vergleichen mit dem, was Naturschutzverbände konkret tun (z. B. Müll sammeln). 

Und dann kommen die anderen möglichen Schritte, wie von Dir beschireben und vieles mehr denkbare:
Und man könnte die Naturschutzverbände zu gemeinsamen Sammelaktionen einladen.

Und auch andere Vereine vor Ort.

Und, und, und.....

Die Vereine und Angler vor Ort tun ja schon viel Gutes (unabhängig davon, dass immer mehr Gutes getan werden könnte..), nur nützen das die Verbände eben (leider) nicht aus.....


----------



## daci7 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Auf ganz kleiner Ebene wäre es doch auch garnicht so unklug an den Vereinsgewässern mal Schilder aufzustellen 

"Vereinsgewässer XY Angelverein XZ, in den letzten Jahren haben wir 985097kg Müll, 234 Fahrräde, 1 Auto und 2 Waschmaschinen rausgefischt. Dies ist keine Müllhalde, also BITTE NEHMT EUREN SCHEIß WIEDER MIT NACH HAUSE!"

Gut, man könnte das anders formulieren, mir gehts nur darum, dass die Leute wissen wer denn die Gewässer sauber macht. Das kann jeder Verein selbst machen, ohne dass sich die Verbände auch nur bewegen müssten (was ja selten genug vorkommt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

"Auf kleiner Ebene" wäre es gut, wenn die Vereine ihren Verbänden und Funktionären mal Beine machen würden, damit die endlich in die Gänge kommen und mal was sinnvolles zusammen für die Angler tun..

Um das Potential nutzen zu können, braucht man da die Bundesverbände...

Ales andere sind auch sinnvolle Möglichkeiten, die aber mehr oder weniger verpuffen werden, wenn unsere Verbandsoberen (beider Seiten!) nicht in der Lage sind, das offensiv zu kommunizieren als Kampagne..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber Himmel Ar... und Zwirn...
> genau diese Einstellung erlebe und höre ständig.
> 
> Paar Beispiele gefällig?
> ...



Jo, wir reden aneinander vorbei. 

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, was macht es für ein Problem, wenn die Vereine ihre gesammelten Müllmengen einmal jährlich an ihren Verband melden? 

Ich bin sehr sicher, dass da trotz der mangelhaften Beteiligung vieler Angler bundesweit ein riesiger Müllberg zusammenkommt. Sowas gut und medienwirksam aufgearbeitet hätte vielleicvht gleich mehrere Vorteile.

Einmal ist es ein Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit, ob ein paar Angler 4 Müllsäcke voll am Kleinpopelsdorfer Weiher gesammelt haben, oder ob Bundesweit xhundert Kubikmeter oder tonnen Müll aus der Umwelt entsorgt werden.

Vielleicht steigt durch solche Aktionen auch die Beteiligung an den Müllsammelaktionen. Wenn Leistungen öffentlich gemacht werden, steigt auch die Motivation, sich daran zu beteiligen.

Vielleicht wirft dann auch der eine oder andere Bürger seinen Müll nicht mehr achtlos in die Gegend. Wenns nur ein paar sind, ist das auch ein Erfolg.

Tier- und Naturschützer können gar nicht anders, als sowas positiv zu kommetieren. 

Bei Diskussionen um Verbotszonen oder Nachtangelverbote hilft das sicher, pauschale Vorurteile abzumildern. Politiker sonnen sich gerne in den Naturschutzbemühungen anderer, warum das nicht ausnutzen?

Und das Beste daran ist, dass es niemanden zusätzlich was kostet. Es ist lediglich das Sammeln von vorhandenen Informationen. 

Ob und wie man daraus weitere Aktionen ableitet, sei erst mal dahingestellt. Es eröffnet aber Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Hilde (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur: Was machen unsere Verbände und Funktionäre????



Da kann ich ein Beispiel aus Nordbaden anführen. 
Dort machen in der Regel die lokalen Angelvereine eine sogenannte Gewässerputzete und räumen im Herbst den Müll um die Pachtgewässer herum weg. 
Die Mitglieder der Angelvereine können bei dieser Gelegenheit einen Teil der jährlich zu erbringenden Arbeitsstunden ableisten.

Nun tritt der Verband (VFG) in diesem Bereich als Pächter von 1200 Hektar Angelgewässern auf (Rhein und Neckar).
Um dort eine Angelkarte zu bekommen, muss man in keinem Verein sein und auch keine Arbeitsstunden ableisten. Nichtverbandsmitglieder müssen für die Angelkarte nur etwas mehr bezahlen.

Den Vereinen in diesem Bereich ist absolut nicht mehr zum Lachen zumute, wenn sie einerseits 13 Euro pro Mitglied an den Verband bezahlen und der Verband im Gegenzug diesen Vereinen die Mitglieder abspenstig macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Müll, Naturschutz, Angler und  schlechte Verbände...*

Tja, einfache Regel: 
Für Jahreskarte gleiche Abreitsleistung wie im Verein zu erbringen oder pro Stunde nicht anwesend entsprechender finanzieller Ausgleich - wie bei Nichtabgabe der Angelkarte......

Wird der Verband aber wohl nicht mitmachen, wenn er dann weniger Karten verkaufen würde - 

Merke: 
Das finanzielle Hemd sitzt näher als die moralische Jacke, auch und gerade bei Verbänden - und die Verbände in Baden-Württemberg sind eh der Witz (siehe Nachtangeln...)....


----------

